# Cool or what?



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone been here? In Germany.
http://www.tropical-islands.de/en/attractions/

Good campsite for motorhomes as well.

Mike.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

'Centre Parcs'.....the German way! :wink: 
Don't know what they are like though.


----------

